# Dry/Brittle Coat



## MollyP (Dec 26, 2007)

Hello Everyone:

We are new to the Havanese forum and Molly is our 8 year old sweetheart. For the past few years, I have been grooming her myself with mixed results. However, her coat does not appear as healthy as before and I was wondering what kind of condition or treatment everyone uses. My groomer said she used an over-the-counter human hot oil treatment for hair but I was unsure about doing this. Any suggestions?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hello and welcome to our forum!! We'd love to see pics of your Molly. 

I have also heard of Hav owners using the hot-oil treatment and liking the results. If you do a 'search' in the Grooming forum (here), you will find quite a few recommendations on products, such as conditioners, shampoos, oils, sprays, etc.... It would be too long to get into, but hopefully, you will find some helpful advice on your search.

I personally use human's Pantene conditioner before a final rinse and I really like it. There are also leave-in products that can help a dry coat.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Try looking through these threads for starters :

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=3059

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=2581

Here's one on 'broken coat' : http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=2483

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=2260

Hope that helps!


----------



## maryvee (Jan 26, 2008)

Hello and welcome!! I have used kid's detangler/conditioner for billy-- it helps a little with the matting and he has the faint scent of apples!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I haven't done it, but I've heard a lot of people use hot oil treatments with good results. Obviously, you don't truly want it hot so it doesn't scald Molly's skin, but as warm as you can get it on the inside of your wrists (like testing a baby bottle) should be good.

If her coat is really dry and brittle, and if this is something new, she may need treating from the inside as well. I had a girl with a terrible coat and was advised to treat the inside and the outside and she now looks like this:









She will never have a silky coat because that just isn't in her genetic makeup, but she has a healthy soft coat now that is easy to manage and stays moisturized. It used to be fragile and dry. I put her on a salmon-based food (Fromm) and add salmon oil to it, but I also make sure her coat is conditioned with a good product too. It was a dual process for her.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Kimberly,

She may not have a silky coat but she's still drop dead gorgeous. I think I'm in love.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Aw, thanks Geri! (I am too!)


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Kimberly, she is beartiful. Thanks for the photo.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I do the hot oil treatments periodically. They do help, but they alone are not enough to resurrect a dry, damaged coat. 

I would recommend a multi-pronged approach:
- dietary: good food, and supplements like salmon oil (which Kimberly mentioned)
- good non-drying shampoo: some of the whitening shampoos can be more drying, etc.
- a really good, rich, leave-in conditioner: like Coat Handler's or similar, to use for both after bath and diluted as a grooming spray. In the bath, I work the conditioner into the coat and cover the dog with a very warm, wet, wrung out towel to let the heat really soak it in.
- avoiding any hair products with silicone as an ingredient, or as one of the top ingredients (silicones are usually names that end in "-cone", like "dimethicone"). I've noticed that MANY human products have silicones in them since "shiny" hair is all the rage. But if your dog's hair is already dry, the silicone will only make it worse.
- hot oil treatment during the bath (but if your dog is white, I wouldn't use it every time - I've read the yellow in the oil may make the coat look dingy over time)

Good luck! Thankfully their hair grows quickly enough so the unhealthy part can be trimmed off if it is in really bad shape.


----------



## classeylassie (Jan 11, 2008)

I have never used anything different then oatmeal shampoo and conditioner..so far Molly's coat has stayed very soft and silky...I take her to the groomer odd time and the first time she felt dry,and what I found it was,was the drying on too high of a heat.I suggested to them to please use a lower heat and low and behold soft and silky again.Also in the summer we camp alot and I sometimes bath Molly once a week and still never dry.So i'm not sure if it is the oatmeal shampoo and conditioner or not.Our breeder suggested it as she has always used it and has never had any skin or coat problems.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I also wonder if it makes a difference on where you live. My girls do get some fish product in their food. But I agree genetics is a lot of it! Dora just has a much nicer and managable coat than Isabelle (she is a bit of a fine and fluffy mess!) Dora's hair is so much nicer than both mine and Belles  She is pretty wash and wear. I do find letting her sit with the conditioner for awhile really helps though.

Amanda


----------



## MollyP (Dec 26, 2007)

I apologize for being slow checking back in but I want to thank everyone for their quick and informative responses. I will read the back forums and start implementing some of your suggestions. Just a note, I think, in part, her coat is dry because she takes antihistimenes everyday for allergies and we live in a dry, drought-ridden climate. Both of those conditions probably increase her skin/coat dryness.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

It sounds like you have a lot to balance to try to get everything working together for Molly. I hope you find a solution that works for you.


----------

